# Always loving them ...



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Berlioz came in our lives on June the 1st 2008. He was alone in the street, calling for help. No mum cat around, one more step and cars could have squashed him.

First picture









Hi, dad!









Sleeping with my brother 









Any girl on FB?









Let's prepare the Christmas decorations









Love my mum









Love my dad









Love my younger sis









Love the French pie









Love reading









Love being mum's pillow









Good life, who cares?









TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

oh what a beautiful cat! laughing at the piccie of him looking at the food! hes so cute xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful cat, he was so lucky to have found you.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_really enjoyed looking at the pics, how beautiful._


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

_. _. Specially love that last picture well done you!!!


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Ha ha, thank you all, I didn't expect he will have such a success here, he's a cat with the most common appearance and colour. To me he's certainly the most beautiful, tender cat, with a very strong personality. 


nutmeg said:


> he was so lucky to have found you.


Actually we were also lucky to find him. I feel so sorry many times that he didn't have the chance to grow with his mom, nothing is compared to that milk and socialization. At that time I looked for any sign of her or of the rest of the brothers, who knows what happened to them ... but I am happy my Berly is well and healthy and extremely loving. It's an absolute pleasure to take a nap near him :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww super pics and a great story  xxx:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how lovely you were obviously meant for each other


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, Jenny, for your lovely thoughts ...

Ok, today I am going to make a short summary about my second cat. She's Iasmina, born at the end of June 2009, and she was meant to be a gift for Berlioz, who had just been neutered and had felt (we thought) rather lonely and bored 

her first picture









a little bit of tenderness









hiding









haa! gotcha!









the little warrior









our three babies









"I've just found some water in this fountain, mum!"









the little meerkat









invisible?









too many pieces to put together, feeling tired









roll it, roll it









hello :









hunting









hunting









HUNTIIIING









so, what are we cooking today?









portrait









Exceptional talent in wood sculpture









ch ch ch ch he he









normal sleeping position









normal sleeping position









normal sleeping position









NORMAL SLEEPING POSITION









oooh christmas tree, oooh christmas tree
you'll soon be histooooory









up in the mountains









do not disturb









in love?









TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

oops!? all these pictures have been resized, some of them are too large :scared: 
sorry


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol, they are really great pics of your babies


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, Sharon. I think I have more than 400 pictures of them, they always impress us with their faces and attitudes. This is a short selection that I have decided to share with the forum members (and to boast a little with our kids )


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a lovely thread - and 2 gorgeous kitties


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, MCWillow and raggie doll, as a matter of fact I try not to miss any thread around here from other members, so so many beautiful cats that make my life a lot happier. And I am never bored to offer a "like" or to express myself, as you have. Every cat is so special and lovely. (Sorry if I am too excited about it )


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Maths seems to be ... THAT EASY :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Berlioz is a _very_ handsome chap, and your girl kitty is absolutely beautiful, how wonderful for your son to grow up with such great feline friends.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Anca said:


> Thank you, MCWillow and raggie doll, as a matter of fact I try not to miss any thread around here from other members, so so many beautiful cats that make my life a lot happier. And I am never bored to offer a "like" or to express myself, as you have. Every cat is so special and lovely. (Sorry if I am too excited about it )


Don't be sorry i totally agree with you, sometimes i just get giggly cause they are all so gorgeous and do make worth while for me without them there is nothing.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Berlioz is a _very_ handsome chap, and your girl kitty is absolutely beautiful, how wonderful for your son to grow up with such great feline friends.


Thank you 

As for my son growing up with the cats ... trust me, he wouldn't have had any escape from this , me and my husband are desperately in love with felines.

The interesting (but great) thing is my son has learnt from this to respect every life form, he's so funny when he argues with his friends about the insects killed or leaves torn from the bushes.

Besides, these two souls give our family that feeling of completeness, harmony and joy that people cannot really offer, no matter how much they try.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> without them there is nothing.


That's so lovely said, thank you. :thumbup:


----------

